# RVgringo passed away this week.



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. Alan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Alan





AlanMexicali said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Alan


Mi más sentido pésame.
😥😥😥

Who posted this sad news?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Mi más sentido pésame.
> 😥😥😥
> 
> Who posted this sad news?


Pedro on chapala.com.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am also sorry to hear about the passing of RV. As some who have been around for awhile may know, RV was one of our long term posters. At one time he was a moderator on the forum. He had strong opinions that often affected his moderation. Eventually, this led the forum owner to make me a moderator in his place. He went away for a bit after they took away his moderator status, but he got over it (my impression) and returned as one of the more prolific contributors to the forum. 

Bob and Louise Glenn used to live in Ajijic. His health had been bad for many years. He suffered from COPD perhaps among other problems. I met them in person when he had a hospital stay in a hospital a few blocks from my house in Guadalajara. Eventually, his health forced them to move to Tucson where his medical expenses were covered by VA.

Bob was always an asset to us and I will miss his contributions. My sympathies go out to Louise.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will miss his contributions. His posts were unapologetically grounded in his own experience.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Sad. How old was he? I enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am also sorry to hear about the passing of RV. As some who have been around for awhile may know, RV was one of our long term posters. At one time he was a moderator on the forum. He had strong opinions that often affected his moderation. Eventually, this led the forum owner to make me a moderator in his place. He went away for a bit after they took away his moderator status, but he got over it (my impression) and returned as one of the more prolific contributors to the forum.
> 
> Bob and Louise Glenn used to live in Ajijic. His health had been bad for many years. He suffered from COPD perhaps among other problems. I met them in person when he had a hospital stay in a hospital a few blocks from my house in Guadalajara. Eventually, his health forced them to move to Tucson where his medical expenses were covered by VA.
> 
> Bob was always an asset to us and I will miss his contributions. My sympathies go out to Louise.


This is a lovely tribute to Bob. Some years ago now I spent a week as a guest at their lovely home in Chapala. It was a memorable vacation over the Día de Muertos holiday. I wish there was a way I could send a condolence message to Louise.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eastwind said:


> Sad. How old was he? I enjoyed his posts.


I believe he was a few years older than me, so he was probably in his early to middle eighties.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla,
You are correct of course. He lived in Chapala, not Ajijic. I never visited him there. I knew it was on the Lake but I had forgotten that it was Chapala and not Ajijic.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Isla,
> You are correct of course. He lived in Chapala, not Ajijic. I never visited him there. I knew it was on the Lake but I had forgotten that it was Chapala and not Ajijic.


The only reason I knew where he and Louise lived is because I was a guest of theirs. Chapala is a real Mexican city, whiel Ajijic is a Mexican town full of gringos, and probably much more expensive a place to live. I would imagine that that's why they chose to live in Chapala.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Thats a shame, he was a good guy and always helpful


----------

